# Controlling your drift



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

How do you guys control your drift?

When the tide is running or if it is a windy day, after fishing for 15 to 20 minutes, I'm really far from where I started. Paddling against the tide sucks!!

I just ordered an anchor but not sure how that would be helpful in water that is 20 feet or deeper.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Anchors work, get a shuttle system, so you will not get broadside, oh and a float so you can dump the anchor and get it later. We anchor in over 20-feet of water. Need at least 75 feet of rope. I like 1/4" crabpot line.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cool cory, what do you mean by shuttle system? are you talking about anchor trolley?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i dont have an anchor trolley, i normally just tie to different padeyes to get a decent position. thought about adding a trolley but dont want to drill any holes. any of you guys done it without drilling?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes, they are the same.
I use the handles on my tarpon, so no holes to drill.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

I use a drag chain in skinny water. I have an anchor that I use when it's really, really windy or in the ocean. The chain links are 1" X 3", about 3 feet long. 25 feet of 550 paracord tied to a mini carabiner with a slipped buntline hitch and a float. I also carry another 50 feet of paracord to add in deep water. I can attach it at 6 places, so no need for a shuttle system for me. The chain has never hung up on anything. The anchor has the release system - line tied to the bottom of the anchor, small tywrap at the top, one hard pull and the anchor is inverted and releases the snag.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

i use my FEET


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Ryan you remember mine? I use a caribener around my handle on the front and one on the handle. Then I used a small rope between the two with 1 in the middle to loop the anchor through. It werked pretty good the last time I used it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah i was tryin to remember how you had it. i guess you'll have to come soon and catch some more reds and give me a refresher.. 

i was wantin to go this weekend but it looks like that wind is gonna be kickin.


----------

